# 1967 Crestliner 14 FT. Super Seaman Restoration



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, I am going to be starting up my boat project pretty soon here. I have a few ideas in mind of what I want to do with my boat but I think I should start it off by giving it a new paint job. 
I am new to this whole restoration stuff so I do not really know what the process of any of it is. 
But first is first, If it isn't too much to ask I would like to know what the steps are to start the painting process and what items I will need to purchase, ect ect.. Thank you :lol:


----------



## Brine (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to TinBoats!

The paint process can vary alot depending on the condition of your boat and what you intend the finished product to look like. Take a look at all of the mods here and you'll get a good idea of what is involved with different situations: 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

Once you have some pics up of your boat and some more details on what you're going for in a paint job, you'll likely get more input from the members on suggestions/advice etc...

Good luck!


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a look at what I have to work with. (Click on picture and it makes it larger.)





Other Side -





Rear - 





Inside View - 





Front to Back - 





Hull -


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 21, 2012)

Basically I just want to paint the top portion of the boat red, and the bottom half of the boat with an aluminum looking color before I start doing anything to the inside of the boat. I need to know what the steps are for prepping the boat to paint and I also am looking for what I will need for this process, paint, primer, ect. Thanks for the help.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, nice boat you have there to work with! You are very lucky, it all looks original interms of paint. I wouldnt paint the interior, its really great that its aluminium finish. As for the outside, if it were me, I would use the existing paint job as my base coat. Just powerwash and then wipe it down with acetone, then use a good quality paint rolled on and then 'tipped'. This is what I did with my build, and as long as the paint that is there isnt peeling, it will be fine. The hard way to do it is to strip off all the old paint and then prime and paint. Best piece of advice is dont create more work if you dont have to! 
Just go to you tube and search 'roll and tip paint' to see bow its done.

BTW, if it were my boat, id try and match the same colour, I love that retro look! Of cojrse I painted mine red and white.....


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! Do you have any certain types of paint that you would recommend to me?


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 21, 2012)

I used a brand called tremclad, but whixh is canadian but recently acquired by rustoleum. If youre not going to let your boat sit for weeks in water (ie docked) then I woukd use the rustoleum topside paint. Im assuming you are going to be in freshwater?


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 21, 2012)

Freshwater is correct, and no it will not be docked so I don't have to worry about it being in the water for long periods of time. Does the Rustoleum Topside Paint work for the whole boat or is it just for above the water line?


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 22, 2012)

It can be used on the bottom, provided like you said its not left in the water or used in salt wate... Put it this way, many people including myself have repainted aluminum lawn furniture or touched it up with spray bomb rust paint (like rustoleum)..that stuff gets left out in the open subject to weathering, and Ive never seen it flake off. Heck, think about house paint and whats it exposed to.. Just go for it!


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 22, 2012)

Alright, I think I will get started on the painting process Monday after a long weekend of Fishing. Thanks for all of the help! :LOL2:


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 22, 2012)

SlayinMinnesota said:


> Alright, I think I will get started on the painting process Monday after a long weekend of Fishing. Thanks for all of the help! :LOL2:



You got the right idea. Fishing is more important. :LOL2: 
That boat is super clean. Congrats.
What part of MN. are you from?


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 22, 2012)

Forest Lake, I mostly fish the lakes around Chisago City.


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 25, 2012)

Well today I was going to start with 2 primer coats before I paint, but as I flipped the boat over I noticed that most of the paint was already stripped off to bare aluminum. Do I need to buy an Aluminum Primer now and if I do purchase that, will it work over areas that have my old paint or do I have to sand the whole boat down to bare Aluminum?





image host


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 25, 2012)

It looks likes the bare areas are from use,.ie beaching the boat. I wouldnt strip it all down, just make sure to get any flaking paint off (which i dont see any in your pics), acetone wipe and then just prime. Aluminum primer will work on all of it, so will a good rust primer, your choice.


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 25, 2012)

So I just Acetone all of the Previous paint and bare Aluminum and then start with the Primer? Sounds a lot easier than sanding the whole boat that's for sure.


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I started today off by Cleaning the whole boat off with Acetone before I started doing the first Coat of Primer.



img upload

After I finished the first Coat.



upload photo


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright! Cant wait to see the final paint job! Are you planning on rolling/tipping the top coat?


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not too sure yet, boat has a lot of dings in it so the roller doesn't work out too well. Just finished the 2nd coat of primer and I think just by doing it with a paint brush it should look pretty good. Still haven't decided on colors yet though! #-o 

Here's the pictures of the 2nd Coat.




hosting images





image hosting


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 27, 2012)

Startin' to feel a lot better about starting this project now that I have seen the boat with the 1st coat of paint. -




upload picture




upload pictures


----------



## SlayinMinnesota (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I finished painting today, and I think it looks pretty good.  




upload pictures


----------



## catsmith (Jun 28, 2012)

That looks great! I like the red myself


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 29, 2012)

Good Job on the paint - now let the real fun begin =D>


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 29, 2012)

=D> 
Great paintjob! It does feel good doesnt it!


----------



## TimG (May 22, 2013)

Hello, my apology for going a little off topic...

I have the same boat, my plug is probably like urs on the bottom of the boat. My threads are stripped and I don't know how to fix them. Can u help?


----------



## plg27 (May 7, 2015)

I have the same boat but it is missing the bow guard (the triangular piece at the bow). Does anyone know where I can purchase a replacement?


----------

